# Encore Safety



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all,

Quick, odd question for you. A buddy of mine had a firearm safety issue with a thompson pro hunter. He was sighting it in at the woods and left the ramrod in the barrel. The guy is lucky he still has a face, because it blew the rod out, knocked him off his stool, and broke his glasses (so he tells me). Well, he wants me to come with him to do correctly what he tried to do the first time. I told him we could, but we had to bench-fire the rifle, remotely, at least twice to make sure nothing was going to come apart on us (I plan on ultimately borrowing this rifle for St. Vincent Island). Would anyone call this a satisfactory test? Or do I need to have a gunsmith scope it? Suggestions? 

-R.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

First of all, dang, glad your buddy is ok. If it were me I'd have a gunsmith go over it and then I'd still fire it remotely a couple of times, I just don't think you can be too cautious.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats not a safety issue first of all, that is a human mistake "moron" issue. you see its simple just don't shoot it with the ramrod in the barrel... I would shoot it as is... I have one ill sell you scoped and ready to go if y'all blow that one up, minus the action of course...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad everyone came out of this without any major problems, *KEEP SAFETY* up front and if you need, get a check off list if your new to this kind of shooting?

Call TC ARMS and talk with them, *see what they tell you*?

What powder charge did he have in it, if he had the full 150 grain charge, that kicks like a mule anyway, you cannot limp wrist that charge?

That ram rod was just another projectile which was loose and was shot out of that barrel, same as the round he had in it that is packed in.

KEEP US IN THER LOOP ON THE OUT COME OF THIS?


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Gun should check out ok. Just another thing going down range with the bullet. Many years ago my dad shot a large buck in flintlock season in Pa. It was laying there about 20 yards from him. My brother and I pushed it to him. He started to reload when the buck stands up. We offered our weapons to him but he just finished reloading and put powder into the pan. Then aims at the buck and pulls the trigger. We heard this strange sound but the deer went right down. When my brother went to gut the deer for dad he started laughing. One ramrod in the belly of the deer . The rammrod stayed with the horns on dads wall. Conversation piece. INlines with 3 pellets kick pretty well as it is. If it was a standard rod shouldnt have any problems. I have seen this happen many times over the years at the range. Good luck.
If you go on some of the blackpowder forums you will find this is more common than you think. The only real problem is when you replace the rod with a solid brass one. ( The reason they go to a solid rod is they werent careful and broke the rod while reloading.)Then you can do serious damage to the weapon. I have been shooting back powder weapons all my life, and I am no spring chicken.
RJ


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Don't see how the addition of the rod in the barrel knocked him off of his stool or did any damage to the gun. Anything is possible i guess, just doesnt make sense in a modern rifle.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No sure why the ram rod would cause that even w/ the stupid mistake of leaving the rod in the barrel....Sounds like he doubled the load (left loaded last time and forget then loaded it again???)....Make sure you load the rifle and mark the rod so he can tell it's already loaded or not....


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

WELL RINGO, what was the out come on this???????


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys - my friend couldn't actually get out in time to shoot, so he gave me the gun to test for him (Which I think translated into - I don't want to be there in case it blows up). My dad and I took it up to our lease, put it in a rest, strapped it to the table, and remote fired it with progressive loads. Worked like a champ. The action locks up tight, recoil feels correct, no cracks or deformations or anything. Best part? I now have a free .50. 

Yep - the guy gave it to me. Worked out pretty well for everyone, I'd say. I wish my buddy hadn't gotten the daylights scared out of him, but I'm happy he's alright. Now...to buy a .35 whelen barrel, or not..


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like it worked out good for you, ton's of barrels for you to get for it?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know if you would be interested, but I have a 30/06 barrel for sale.


----------

